# Problemas al actualizar NVIDIA

## jkredd

hola a todos 

tras actualizar el sistema las X ya no respondieron con el nvo controlador NVIDIA este es el error que me marca

```

#startx

Error: API mistmatch: the NVIDIA  kernel module has version 169.12, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 173.14.05. Pleae make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA river components have the same version. 

Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA   kernel module! Please ensure taht ther is a supported NVIDIA GPU is this sysstem, and that the NVIDIA device files have ben created properly. Please consult the NVIDIA README for details 

```

he reinstalado el Xorg y el nvidia asi como el kernel lo he recompilado una y otra vez

Quelata doy verdad !!! jejeje

Espero me ayuden

----------

## bontakun

tienes dos drivers instalados de versiones diferentes... normalmente soluciono instalando los driver manualmente, que bajo directamente de la pagina de nvidia, haciendo un

```

/etc/init.d/xdm stop

```

y luego

```

sh NvidiaDriver***comoSeLlame

```

cuantanos como t fue

saludos

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Error: API mistmatch: the NVIDIA  kernel module has version 169.12, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 173.14.05. Pleae make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA river components have the same version.

 

el error te lo está diciendo : tienes librerías instaladas de una versión y el módulo del kernel es de otra versión distinta y por tanto no puede funcionar.

Revisa que el enlace /usr/src/linux apunta a las fuentes del kernel que estás usando y reinstala el 173.14.05. Hay un ebuild en el zen overlay si mal no recuerdo.

saluetes

----------

## jkredd

Gracias por responder 

 en cuanto esta respuesta 

 *Quote:*   

> tienes dos drivers instalados de versiones diferentes... normalmente soluciono instalando los driver manualmente, que bajo directamente de la pagina de nvidia, haciendo un 

 

Al inicio lo intente pero te tira mas errores que nada, bueno es cuestion de gustos, a mi me gusta lo que viene en el portage

Pero gracias por tu respuesta, creeme que los voy a intentar en un momento de deseperacion, por ahora y por urgencia, ando trabajando sobre vesa, aunque el despliegue es mas lento pero funciona jejjejeje   :Very Happy: 

En cuanto a la rspuesta de gringo este es mi eselect que le he hecho, pero no logro compilar el modulo actual del kernel

```

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5

  [2]   linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r3

  [3]   linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r4

  [4]   linux-2.6.24-gentoo-r5

  [5]   linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r1

  [6]   linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r3

  [7]   linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4 *

```

Como puedes ver mi estimado gringo tengo el kernel mas alto y le he hecho make oldconfig && make prepare y nada, he compilado manualmente el kernel, bueno he usado el genkernel, y ni aun asi.

Perdon mi ignorancia gringo, pero cual es ese ebuild que mencionas ??

Gracias por su pronta respuestas anteriores

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Como puedes ver mi estimado gringo tengo el kernel mas alto y le he hecho make oldconfig && make prepare y nada, he compilado manualmente el kernel, bueno he usado el genkernel, y ni aun asi. 

 

pero ese es el kernel que usas, no ? 

Igual al tratar de instalar el binario de nvidia se ha liao la cosa ...

 *Quote:*   

> Perdon mi ignorancia gringo, pero cual es ese ebuild que mencionas ?? 

 

te lo comentaba por si necesitabas un ebuild de la versión 173.14.05, pero a menos que uses un kernel muy reciente ( léase 2.6.26-rcX p.ej.) no creo que lo necesites y te recomiendo que uses el estable de portage.

El ebuild para esa versión del driver de nvidia está en el zen-overlay ( disponible con layman) :

http://zen-sources.org/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p=portage-overlay.git;a=blob_plain;f=x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers/nvidia-drivers-173.14.05.ebuild;hb=HEAD

saluetes  :Wink: 

----------

## jkredd

jijoles pues me vas a matar

No tengo ese grado de conocimientos de los ebuild ni nada de eso 

perdon me documentare mas y al rato te digo como me fue

----------

## i92guboj

 *jkredd wrote:*   

> Gracias por responder 
> 
>  en cuanto esta respuesta 
> 
>  *Quote:*   tienes dos drivers instalados de versiones diferentes... normalmente soluciono instalando los driver manualmente, que bajo directamente de la pagina de nvidia, haciendo un  
> ...

 

Eso nos dice el kernel al que apunta /usr/src/linux, pero no nos asegura que dicha versión sea la que estás usando ahora mismo  :Razz: 

```

uname -r

```

Si no coincide, ya tienes el problema localizado.

----------

## jkredd

Listo por lo menos ya quedo la tarjeta de nvidia

ahora a pelearme con el wireless   :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Laughing: 

muchas gracias i92guboj esa era la respuesta lo tenia 2 mas bajo que el que me marcaba el uname -r

----------

